
Launching a Product with No Money and No Customers - ChanningAllen
https://www.indiehackers.com/@cmason/how-to-launch-a-product-with-no-money-and-no-customers
======
hacker_9
I agreed with a lot of what he said, but then I clicked on his Sales page [1]
and my spam senses tingled. Feels like the marketing went overboard there and
comes across as more trying to attract 'suckers', rather than actually having
a good product. I could only find one single review too, which was
'sponsored', so undecided overall what to make of this.

Edit: Their disclaimer [2] seems to have copied from another website too,
which funnily enough mentions that you cannot 'use the materials for any
commercial purpose, or for any public display (commercial or non-commercial)'.
Strange limitation for an e-commerce plugin.

[1] [https://woocurve.com/one-click-upsells-for-
woocommerce/?utm_...](https://woocurve.com/one-click-upsells-for-
woocommerce/?utm_source=referral&utm_medium=indie-hackers&utm_campaign=wc-
launch)

[2] [https://woocurve.com/privacy/](https://woocurve.com/privacy/)

~~~
hasenj
It's a plugin for a plugin! The rational choice for would be customers is to
replace WooCommerce with something else that has the feature they need.

This blog post itself seems to be a marketing ploy to get more customers.

------
CobrastanJorji
That was a lot of words, so here's an executive summary of how to use the
Project Greenlight Framework™:

1\. Identify a demand.

2\. Find customers who will pay you for your solution.

3\. Blog posts.

There's also an optional step 1.5: See if anyone's already meeting this need,
then proceed regardless of answer. Especially proceed if the answer is yes.

~~~
averageweather
I'm blanking on his name but this sounds like the teachings of The Foundation
(thefoundation.com)

I have no affiliation, but I recall podcasts where he repeats over and over
that you just need to interview small biz and find real pains they'd pay for.

~~~
debtitor
Dane Maxwell might be the person parent is referring to.

[https://mixergy.com/interviews/the-foundation-with-dane-
maxw...](https://mixergy.com/interviews/the-foundation-with-dane-maxwell/)

------
Rjevski
Congratulations on your launch, however I wouldn't build any kind of business
on Wordpress - the platform itself is just too crap to get any kind of
enjoyable work out of it, not to mention the extreme competition from third-
world countries keeping the prices down.

~~~
mmerlin
Processwire.com is the new PHP Lego.

Move on from wordpress

~~~
cjsawyer
You've got to give some justification for a claim like that.

------
caruana
An alternative method: 1\. Write a white paper (about anything, just include
lots of buzz words) 2\. Launch ICO 3\. Party for 10 years 4\. ? 5\. Make money

------
trapperkeeper74
Sounds like the perfect unicorn startup (ie able to raise) would be deep-
learning sales/marketing/engagement copy-writing and follow-up with some human
supervision? Reducing CAC and sales staff.

------
Bretts89
The biggest point I agreed with in the article was: "There's a huge difference
between someone telling you they'll buy your product and them actually buying
it."

